# Always wondered about this...



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Why do police/law enforcement agencies put such a big emphasis on good credit? What does good credit have to do with how one performs his or her job? Stellar background, not even a parking ticket, let's say, 2 commendations from the department he wants to get on for helping out as a citizen, 3 years as an auxiliary police officer for that town. Military Police both active duty and national guard for a total of 10 years, honroably discharged. Scored a 97 on the civil service test. Was turned down because his credit was horrible with 3 credit cards, and 1 repossession of a motorcycle, which he paid off in full the next day. Why was he denied? I feel bad for him it's all he has ever wanted to do, in fact he was the one who got me interested in pursuing Law Enforcement. I got my job, but he got denied for credit...I thought it was Law Enforcement not buying a car...Can anyone answer me about that?


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Unfortunately a lot of departments look at credit records. Some of them believe that if you owe too much money on credit cards,have filed bankruptcy, etc, they think you may make bad decisions when it comes to handling money that you come across in the course of your career. Thankfully most background investigators and chiefs understand that car payments, mortgages and even balances on credit cards are a way of life.

I have heard rumors of people being denied for this reason, just so the department could make it to that magical name on the list that they want to hire.

maybe he should grieve it?


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

kojack1 said:


> maybe he should grieve it?


I told him too, he said to forget it, he'll look out of state, his wife wants out of here anyways. I told him to go Fed like I am, he said he might. I just feel bad for him, it's the only thing he wanted, he joined the military on 2 reasons...to be a cop and to serve his country.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

The answer is more in re: to delinquent credit issues which CAN show irresponsibility, immaturity to pay debts but more importantly, susceptibility to blackmail and coercion and living w/in their means

hope this helps...


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

LawMan2545 said:


> I told him too, he said to forget it, he'll look out of state, his wife wants out of here anyways. *I told him to go Fed like I am*, he said he might. I just feel bad for him, it's the only thing he wanted, he joined the military on 2 reasons...to be a cop and to serve his country.


I don't know too much about the Fed. hiring process but I'm guessing this might be a prob. for him there as well.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

lofu said:


> I don't know too much about the Fed. hiring process but I'm guessing this might be a prob. for him there as well.


I've seen people denied a T/S Clearence for credit problems(not just theirs but their spouses). Its not only MA PD's that do credit checks. Good credit is important for the reasons dicussed; finances is a responsibility like anything else. But it is unfortunately, one of the things that some people r not good at. Its like saying "all he ever wanted to do is be a cop now he can't cause he smoked crack a few times". He can overcome this; its not the end; but i understand wanting to leave MA anyway; I would leave in a second if he wife would.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

EOD1 said:


> I've seen people denied a T/S Clearence for credit problems(not just theirs but their spouses). Its not only MA PD's that do credit checks. Good credit is important for the reasons dicussed; finances is a responsibility like anything else. But it is unfortunately, one of the things that some people r not good at. Its like saying "all he ever wanted to do is be a cop now he can't cause he smoked crack a few times". He can overcome this; its not the end; but i understand wanting to leave MA anyway; I would leave in a second if he wife would.


Smoking crack and debt are 2 different things...Hard times hit everyone....except Bill Gates...


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Seeing it in perspective for the fed and local level, 

Ex 1. Someone wants to work as an engineer for the gov't and has access to classified or nuclear materials and has delinquent credit debt of 50k, there is even at best a remote possibility he could be blackmailed to give away info to pay off debt. Probably not likely but there are 100 other engineers w/ no derogatory credit, who would be hired?

Ex 2, A Police Officer applicant has a good work history, ref's and no crim reccord but also owes 40-50k. Again, not likely but say that ofr pulled someone over or came across a drug arrest and was offered 20k to look the other way. That unfortunately is how some will view it--as a potential risk when there are how many other apps who want to be cops w/out credit problems.

Also important is a stable work history w/out breaks in it unless a mitigating factor exists.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Basically - if you cannot handle your own problems, then how are you able to encounter people and tell people how to solve theirs? This more or less is what departments are thinking when they inquire about your credit during the interview process. Just my opinion


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> Smoking crack and debt are 2 different things...Hard times hit everyone....except Bill Gates...


i know thats what i am saying, don't have him look at it like that... Its like speeding tickets.... Every1 makes mistakes. He just has to show financial responsibility. Depending on his crdit, it might be a speed bump.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Your credit is paramount to you integrity honesty and having responsiblity. Anyone with bad credit does not deserve the job as law enforcement officer. Bad credit, default on services and goods, dead beats on payments etc are a form of stealing period. I know most of all departments check into your credit no matter where you go!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Your credit is paramount to you integrity honesty and having responsiblity. Anyone with bad credit does not deserve the job as law enforcement officer. Bad credit, default on services and goods, dead beats on payments etc are a form of stealing period. I know most of all departments check into your credit no matter where you go!


I think saying that one with poor credit does not deserve the job may be a little strong. Should it be a factor, sure, but to automatically label someone as unworthy because of credit issues may be a bit extreme.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Beowolf said:


> Seeing it in perspective for the fed and local level,
> 
> Ex 1. Someone wants to work as an engineer for the gov't and has access to classified or nuclear materials and has delinquent credit debt of 50k, there is even at best a remote possibility he could be blackmailed to give away info to pay off debt. Probably not likely but there are 100 other engineers w/ no derogatory credit, who would be hired?
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense, but still it's a little harsh, especially if he shows he has paid everything off, etc., 4 kids a wife and a mortgage on a security guards pay, somethings will suffer. I just think it's ludicrous to emphasize so much on that, but a guy who smoled pot up until 5 years ago still has a chance, or someone with a few PC arrests is good. Like I said, I just feel bad for the guy, to get shot down like that when the rest of his background is better than a lot of canidates.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Your credit is paramount to you integrity honesty and having responsiblity. Anyone with bad credit does not deserve the job as law enforcement officer. Bad credit, default on services and goods, dead beats on payments etc are a form of stealing period. I know most of all departments check into your credit no matter where you go!


 So I guess every red blooded American is a thief then. Unless you've never had a payment in your life, or made more money than god from age 16 to now, I highly doubt anyone has ever been on time with every payment. I had some deliquent payments in my background, nothing more than a month lapse, so does that make me a thief? Do I not deserve where I am? In a perfect world, I would agree, but this is Earth, what you're saying up there is a little harsh and a rash generalization. However, to a degree I can understand, if all you do is buy stuff with credit cards, let them lapse and stuff gets repossessed, or you never pay anything...then yes you are a scumbag...Here is a scenario, you tell me if this person is a deadbeat criminal who deserves a stoning...this is hypothetical, not real, in fact I am making this up now...A guy has a new baby. (Which as we all know is a very expensive but worth every penny). The man has $200, because he gets paid bi-weekly letys say. All the bills are paid except his car payment for the month. The baby needs diapers, formula, etc. His payment is due in 3 days. His wife is out of work on Maternity leave, thier nest egg paid for the down payment on the house. He has no debt and has never been late with a payment on anything. He makes a good living, just this week is busy. He chooses to buy his child food and diapers instead of making his car payment. That makes it a late payment, he then pays it the next week with his check. Does this make him a scumbag? Answer that...then re-read what you wrote.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Your credit is paramount to you integrity honesty and having responsiblity. _Anyone with bad credit does not deserve the job as law enforcement officer_. Bad credit, default on services and goods, dead beats on payments etc are a form of stealing period. I know most of all departments check into your credit no matter where you go!


Irish, I do agree good credit is important, however, I don't necessarily agree that anyone with bad credit does not deserve a law enforcement job. As much as good credit can show responsibilty, I have seen quite a few people's credit head south during their 22 weeks in the academy. If someone is taking a pay cut to come onto the job, 5 months is going to have a negative effect. Afterall, most people in my class were like the majority of americans, living week to week, no frills, the parking lot at the academy not filled with BMW's and Benz's. Also, nobody named Trump or Rockefeller with an endless supply of money.

Having said that, for those of you going to an academy soon, if you have decent credit, certainly plan on taking a hit during/after going through the academy. Yes, even the fiscally cheap (I like frugal better) people too. At the minimum, living on a tight budgit. Save as much as you can ahead of time, that is if you have some time between your hiring and the academy. Realistically, it could be a short turnaround between interviews and day 1.

If your single, live with the parents, have an apartment with other roomates or the significant other, things might be easier for you. On the other hand, if you have a house/mortgage, family, or other needs, things might get financially strained. Good planning is essential. Remember, no overtime and details during the academy to bump up the usually low starting academy pay rate :uc: .

In the case of the municipal academies, if you have to travel any distance fuel will be an added cost. Being single at the time and a homeowner, I had a good friend move in to help with the bills. I know others that worked on the weekend landscaping :sh:, some kept previous jobs in restaurants, etc. (don't get injured!!). The fuel cost was the biggest for me with an hour ride and pay cut at the start.

In the end, it is all worth it, pay rates increase over time, OT/details are there when your done your training. But you have to get through it first and planning during that time is a must. Just some thoughts on the credit issue from the post-hiring process point of view.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Some of you might be missing the point. Its not derogatory to miss a few payments or be late on expenses. Its DELINQUENT accts thats are at issue. As in 60-120 days late, then referred to a collection acct and then after receiving phone or mail correspondence, still not ATTEMPTING to pay your debts. The G realizes people have bills, debts and expenses, and usually people who miss a few payments are not penalized, its the long term issues. Also keep in mind people living NOT within their means. If one makes even 50k a yr, has a new car or payments, a condo or rent and few extras where your monthly net remainder is minimal (>50) this is an example of living not within your means. I think some confuse missing a few payments or late payments as a credit risk, that is not the case, its the habitual person who does not respond to what i mentioned above. Then there's suitability for postions, thats a whole other but similar topic. Hope this helps B-


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Beowolf said:


> Some of you might be missing the point. Its not derogatory to miss a few payments or be late on expenses. Its DELINQUENT accts thats are at issue. As in 60-120 days late, then referred to a collection acct and then after receiving phone or mail correspondence, still not ATTEMPTING to pay your debts. The G realizes people have bills, debts and expenses, and usually people who miss a few payments are not penalized, its the long term issues. Also keep in mind people living NOT within their means. If one makes even 50k a yr, has a new car or payments, a condo or rent and few extras where your monthly net remainder is minimal (>50) this is an example of living not within your means. I think some confuse missing a few payments or late payments as a credit risk, that is not the case, its the habitual person who does not respond to what i mentioned above. Then there's suitability for postions, thats a whole other but similar topic. Hope this helps B-


I guess I did misunderstand...so this is another question for anyone...You had deliquent accts and they went to collection agencies...you paid them off in full...is that good? Well other than that you paid off your debts in full...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Many cops have bankruptcies in their history.......do we fire them or keep them from moving on? Yikes!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Bad crdedit = irresponsible (barrring any *major* explaination), plain and simple.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

It's stupid...holds no bearing on how one can do his/her job. They just don't handle money well...plain and simple.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

It's not stupid. If you can not handle your own finances, then how can you be trusted to handle other responsibilities?


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

True, but still it's a little harsh. An idiot with a DUI when he was 17 and a lot of misdemeanors when he was a kid and he gets hired and a "kids will be kids", who says he grew out of it? He just got smart and hasn't got caught since. I am sure my buddy didn't get hired beacuse of politics or somebodies kid was behind him or something and they used the finances as a way to get by him. I was just curious thats all...besides this guy I'd rather have him backing me up than some of the people I work with and have worked with in the past...


----------

